# Weight plateau



## SusieGriff (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, I've not been on this section before, but I'm wondering what to do now. I was diagnosed last november Type 1, and as soon as I started eating well and using insulin my weight dropped almost 3 stone.  I feel so much better, but I still have about 2 to lose, but it seems to have stuck now and has plateau'd. any advice on how to shift those last few pounds or how long this plateau thing will last?


----------

